# Finishing East Indian Rosewood



## Ray D (Jun 23, 2016)

To start, I have purchased quite a few different owl call reed "guts" trying to find that perfect sound. After a few failed attempts, I found a supplier and came up with a design that I'm very happy with. I prefer to work with American hardwoods but for some reason I chose to make one out of East Indian Rosewood. Sanded it down to 400, wiped it down with mineral spirits and applied some oil based poly. The thing will not dry. 
Looking for some advice on getting a decent finish with EIR. 
Thanks, Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2016)

I made a handle from Honduran Rosewood, and applied Tru-Oil. Took nearly a week for the first coat to soak in. When finally reasonably dry, I sanded it and applied a 2nd coat and it dried "normally." Repeated for 3rd & 4th coats with no problems. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 23, 2016)

I use Indian Rosewood a lot. Grows here. Used to put polyurethane on it but it takes 3 weeks to dry. Now I use only lacquer. Or two coats shellac then poly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2016)

Have you tried CA (superglue) finish? That's instant cure...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Guess I'm going to strip the poly off and try one of the above methods. I have not gone down the CA road yet, may need to take the plunge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 24, 2016)

C/A would by great for call sized pieces

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 25, 2016)

Stipped the owl call today and applied a coat of shellac. Thanks for the all the ideas. Going to give the ca finish a try on a few of my strikers.


----------



## phinds (Jun 25, 2016)

A couple of coats of dewaxed shellac as a base is required before putting poly on cocobolo, olive, and other oily woods. I've had poly sit for MONTHS on cocobolo before I discovered that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

